# A different approach to cutting boards



## Lord Nibbo (20 Apr 2009)

Here's something different to making cutting boards, I quite like this chaps work.


This fiddle is made from mahogany, white oak, red oak, and walnut. 






This leaf is made from mahogany, walnut and maple woods.


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2009)

The leaf is gorgeous


----------



## MikeG. (20 Apr 2009)

Lovely....

.........but red oak for a chopping board??!! This is obviously not intended for use.

Mike


----------



## OPJ (20 Apr 2009)

Very nice. Can't be the easiest things to store though...


----------



## Mike Saville (20 Apr 2009)

Loving the leaf.


----------

